# Opinions on the Alpine Type-X Subwoofer



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys, Im getting new subs soon and a friend of mine owns a audio shop and he can get Type-X's for a good deal. I have heard them in the shop but it is not the same as hearing them in a full setup. I know some people seem to love them and I have also seen people bash on them left and right. Could I get some opinions on what your guy's impressions of this sub are? I will probably be getting two ten inch subs and since I rarely listen to hip hop or rap SPL is not all that important. I am mainly concerned with good SQ but still with the ability to get loud. I mostly listen to rock with a little blues thrown in the mix.


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

i think they require a lot of power (1000 watts each) , but are very good subwoofers if you can give them the power they want/need.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

What can you get them for??


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

60ndown said:


> i think they require a lot of power (1000 watts each) , but are very good subwoofers if you can give them the power they want/need.


How is the sound quality? Would this be a good sub for Rock and Blues?


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> What can you get them for??


$279 plus tax each


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Eh. Still pretty expensive if you ask me

I picked up my 12w6's for $375. Look around locally, etc..deals can be had. Since you're looking for SQ, look into w6, IDq, arc, etc. I think you'll be happy with the output and the sq will be on point


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> Eh. Still pretty expensive if you ask me
> 
> I picked up my 12w6's for $375. Look around locally, etc..deals can be had. Since you're looking for SQ, look into w6, IDq, arc, etc. I think you'll be happy with the output and the sq will be on point



I have nothing against the w6 but I have heard them and think there are better subs for cheaper. I would get 2 10in Type-X's for only a little more than 1 12in w6. I have also heard the new IDQs have a problem with the basket cracking.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

At $276 I would take two.


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

starboy869 said:


> At $276 I would take two.



Any opinions on the SQ? Thats mainly what I would like to find out


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

The offered price itself is an average kind of deal if you look up the online prices. So no reason to rush with the decision. The price of one Type-X subwoofer is pretty close to JBL's W12GTI which has glowing reviews, and the price of 2x Type-X subs is dangerously close to a single Morel Ultimo12 or Ultimo SC or two used Ultimo SC which also have glowing reviews. I'd personally lean towards the subs that have numerous reviews. Type-X, however good it might be, doesn't seem to have a lot of feedback.


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

ZAKOH said:


> The offered price itself is an average kind of deal if you look up the online prices. So no reason to rush with the decision. The price of one Type-X subwoofer is pretty close to JBL's W12GTI which has glowing reviews, and the price of 2x Type-X subs is dangerously close to a single Morel Ultimo12 or Ultimo SC or two used Ultimo SC which also have glowing reviews. I'd personally lean towards the subs that have numerous reviews. Type-X, however good it might be, doesn't seem to have a lot of feedback.


The lack of feedback is why I am unsure what to do. And as far as the price goes, he is an authorized dealer and compared to the online authorized dealers his price is about $100-$150 cheaper. Compared to the unauthorized dealers online, they are about the same price. With him I get full warranty and support. No one around me sells JBL's so I have had zero listening experience. I have heard they are good but I have never even seen them in person. Same goes for the Morel's. I would prefer to have two 10in subs and as good as the Morel's may be, they are also much much more expensive.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Darko9989 said:


> I have nothing against the w6 but I have heard them and think there are better subs for cheaper. I would get 2 10in Type-X's for only a little more than 1 12in w6. I have also heard the new IDQs have a problem with the basket cracking.


The Klippel says otherwise


----------



## Rexrode (Jul 1, 2008)

As I have posted before about these subs, they are great subs, nice tight accurate bass(in a sealed box). The only problem is, they need way to much power to achive their potential. I had 2 of the 10's in my Acura for quite some time running 2 PDX 1000, this wasn't nearly enough to make these come alive.
I listen to mostly hard rock, with some classic rock & blues mixed in, they sound great for this music, but ...... see above. 
I still have 3 of these in the garage, where they sit, due to the pointless attempts to sell them for anything near what I feel is reasonable.
Best thing you can do in my opinion, listen to other subs, you will find the sound you are looking for for cheaper in the long run(subs might be cheap, but getting power to them won't be).
Hope this helps.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly. When you want SQ, why go for 2 1,000rms subs PLUS more money than usual to power them. What's your front stage like? I'd be concentrating on that instead

btw...search your own name. You've created 8 threads on this same thing in the last 3 weeks. By the looks of things, only your ears will tell you what you like


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

You should try to find someone who has Dayton Reference subwoofers and have a listen. A pair of them in a sealed box (HF series) or vented box (HO series) would probably sound fine, and they're cheap. I am not good at building boxes, so I'd personally get a couple of 8ohm 10inch HFs, put them into 0.7-1cu ft sealed box each, and wire in parallel for final 4ohm load. They have very good measurements, and with 14.3 mm one-way xmax, you should get some good SPL. If you want the final 2 ohm load, get the 4 ohm versions, but they have lower xmax of 12.3, and IMO, neither 8 ohm nor 4ohm version really needs a lot of power. PE has pretty good customer relations.


----------



## Darko9989 (Oct 27, 2011)

ousooner2 said:


> Exactly. When you want SQ, why go for 2 1,000rms subs PLUS more money than usual to power them. What's your front stage like? I'd be concentrating on that instead
> 
> btw...search your own name. You've created 8 threads on this same thing in the last 3 weeks. By the looks of things, only your ears will tell you what you like



I have 3 threads dedicated to the Type-X. The only reason I posted again (twice) is because I wasn't getting much feedback on the others


----------

